# Power Pole for Maverick 15HPV



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

You can but a Micro PowerPole is better suited in my opinion.


----------



## stussing (Oct 29, 2018)

I out an 8 blade on my 16 foot flats boat. You need to decide what model would work best for your specific needs.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Depends on the water depth, and also how much weight you are willing to add to the boat. I pretty only pole and bought a Whipray that had one, but pulled it off to save weight and hassle. Glad I did. I use a manual anchor pole.

Try looking at Stayput Anchor, Wang Anchors, and also Anytide (shallow water solutions -).

I chose Stayput since they have an engine mount anchor - no holes in my glass and I didn't want any clamps either, though those are good designs.


----------



## Wuggs (Dec 24, 2021)

I have a micro power pole on my kayak that I may use on a skiff when I buy one. Works great on a yak and manufacturer says it's good on boats up to 1500#. Personally I think 1000# is about as heavy a boat as I'd use a micro on but the micro is relatively cheap, light and simple to remove from the mounting bracket if you choose to. Plus you can operate it with a separate battery or wire it to your starting or TM battery. The separate battery lasts for quite a few deployments/retractions and charges fast.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Not overkill, a 6ft will likely tuck up under your platform.


----------



## sydngoose (Oct 1, 2017)

Hell ya you can *( and should). Do you have a trolling motor installed all ready? The stick it pins are nice, cheap, replaceable. The PP are convenient...and relatively light now.


----------



## Cody Taylor (Nov 10, 2015)

I have a 8 foot pole on my hpxt and it is perfect


----------



## Cbrowntrout (Mar 10, 2021)

Second the Micro


----------



## JaxFishingAdventures (Dec 8, 2021)

I have the micro which works great but I don't like having an 8ft stick in the air while poling the flats right next to my face where I'm trying to pole. I decided to install it on my SUP and buy a 5.5ft stick for it. I use the same stick on my skiff manually now because I didn't want to drill into the glass to install the micro. (I had it installed on my last skiff)


----------

